# upgrade ibook et maj



## ph5660 (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Je viens de d'upgrader mon ibook aujourd'hui : ajout d'un giga de ram corsair et ajout d'un nouveau disque dur WD 160 giga. Un sacre coup de jeune pour mon ibook g4 1,07 GHz powerpc G4
Apres reinstallation de mac os X 10.3.9 je m'apercois que je ne peux pas mettre a jour safari, Itunes. Je suis avec les vielles versions (itunes 4, Safari 1.3.2) J'ai essaye d'installer firefox, opera et a chaque fois c'est un echec (certificat du contenu introuvable)
Que puis faire?
Merci pour votre aide
Pierre


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2010)

Essaie de réappliquer la MaJ Combo  10.3.9.


----------



## ph5660 (26 Novembre 2010)

bonjour
Tout d'abbord merci pour ta réponse
Je l'avais déja fait mais cela n'a rien donné


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2010)

T'as bien fait la réparation des autorisations ?


----------



## ph5660 (26 Novembre 2010)

fait+reinstallation maj combo+reboot
Rien


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2010)

Et la MaJ par le menu pomme ça donne quoi ?


----------



## ph5660 (27 Novembre 2010)

C'est la premiere chose que j'ai fait. Je crois qu'il va falloir que j'evolue sous tiger 
Merci pour avoir pris le tps de m'aider 
Pierre


----------



## cyberyoyo (27 Novembre 2010)

Tu as essayé de télécharger les logiciels chez APPLE ?

Exemple pour SAFARI ici


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2010)

Tu peux même pousser à Léo si t'as assez de Ram.
Sur mon iBook G4@1,2GHz avec 1,25Go de Ram, ça tourne plutôt bien.


----------



## ph5660 (27 Novembre 2010)

A cyberyoyo : il faut mac os x 10.5.8 pour faire tourner ce safari. Moi je suis au 10.3.9
A invite : pourquoi pas. Est ce que cela coute cher une evolution vers leopard?


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2010)

Il faut au moins 1Go de Ram et trouver un Léo universel.


----------



## lpl (29 Novembre 2010)

Sur mon petit serveur G4 867 Mhz leopard fonctionne très bien avec 640 Mo.

lpl


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2010)

lpl a dit:


> Sur mon petit serveur G4 867 Mhz leopard fonctionne très bien avec 640 Mo.
> 
> lpl



Tu ne t'en sers que comme serveur, ou tu l'utilise aussi à côté en ouvrant des applis, etc ?
Parce que sur mes G4@1,2 et @1,25GHz avec 1Go de Ram, ça marche bien, mais il est souhaitable de l'arrêter chaque soir.
Sinon, le cumul des applis etc, ça fait vraiment du swap qui devient chiant au bout d'un moment.


----------



## lpl (30 Novembre 2010)

Je m'en sert comme serveur avec une application qui marche en permanence ... il peut tourner plusieurs semaines d'affilées sans reboot avec accès VNC. Par contre je règle moi même le coupe feu avec NoobProof car j'avais remarqué des bugs avec la gestion de leopard.

Ce n'est qu'un serveur mais je ne pensais pas qu'il soit aussi stable ... il fonctionne depuis presque 2 ans non stop.
lpl


----------



## Le docteur (30 Novembre 2010)

On doit pouvoir commencer à trouver des cd  noirs de Leopard pour des sommes raisonnables sur eBay (en sélectionnant des vendeurs fiables, pas des imports de Chine avec frais de ports surprises)

Bon, après vérification je me demande si la côte n'a pas remonté : je trouve un 59 euros avec encore 4j d'enchères chez un vendeurs à 100% de satisfaction (ne pas descendre en-dessous de 98%). Il y a même un exemplaire à 125 euros. Le reste c'est du cd gris.


----------

